# EncFS lost config file

## |Quantum|

Hi,

I had to rebuild my system and made a backup from an encfs encrypted folder.

One way or the other, tar didn't backup the hidden files which means I also lost .encfs6.xml.

I was wondering, is there still a way to recover my encrypted folder given the fact that I still have the password?

Greetings...

----------

## marduk

A lot of the stuff in the .xml file can be replicated or at least guessed, but you can't replicate the key.  Your password unlocks the key.  Without the key your password is useless.

----------

## |Quantum|

Too bad. But apparently I'm not the only one who who experienced unlogical behaviour with tar vs. hidden files.

----------

## marduk

 *|Quantum| wrote:*   

> Too bad. But apparently I'm not the only one who who experienced unlogical behaviour with tar vs. hidden files.

 

By default GNU tar (and pretty much every tar I've ever used) does not distinguish between so-called "hidden" and regular files.  it backs everything up specified:

```

$ mkdir test

$ touch test/.here test/.there test/.everywhere

$ ls test

total 0

$ tar cf test.tar test

$ tar tf test.tar

test/

test/.everywhere

test/.there

test/.here

```

----------

## |Quantum|

 *marduk wrote:*   

>  *|Quantum| wrote:*   Too bad. But apparently I'm not the only one who who experienced unlogical behaviour with tar vs. hidden files. 
> 
> By default GNU tar (and pretty much every tar I've ever used) does not distinguish between so-called "hidden" and regular files.  it backs everything up specified:
> 
> 

 

That's what I thought, but not this time: ALL my .* files are NOT in the backup.

----------

## marduk

I suspect user error.  What was the command you ran to run the backup?

----------

